

62 years old woman swims from Havana to Key West, without a shark cage - spottiness
http://www.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/08/07/nyad.swim.motivation/index.html

======
timjahn
I feel the "without a shark cage" claim is a bit misleading. While she won't
physically have a 100% protective shark cage around her, she has a crew of
experienced professionals protecting her the entire trip, whose sole purpose
is to ensure she doesn't have any encounters with sharks.

Isn't that basically a "shark cage"?

~~~
pavel_lishin
She had more than just people, she had an electronic repeller, too.

> Six ocean kayakers will switch off paddling kayaks mere inches from Nyad's
> side throughout the journey, towing underneath them electronic Shark Shields
> that emit a harmless but annoying electrical impulse that repels most
> species of sharks. Shark safety officers trained to distract any creatures
> that may get curious will take turns in the water surrounding her.

This is like saying, "I'm going camping in Mosquito Swamp, without the benefit
of a tent!" and then climbing into a sleeping bag, and zipping it shut.

